# 40 Going on 41 and just starting DHEA/CQ10/Vit D etc ready for last ever try....



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

Anyone else getting ready for last try? Got 3 frustrating months of pill popping and probably greasy hair and spots before our last attempt. 

Wondered if anyone else out there is in a similar boat?

Taken us an age to decide that we want to try again. Have one DS  from a previous cycle 2yrs ago. Had a miscarriage last November just before we were due to start, so this is us rallying one more time before we hang up our hats. 

Love to hear from anyone in a similar position. Or any hints and tips for this cycle. Feels like an age since last time, I don't know what to expect again. 

The miscarriage really threw us as been trying for years with no success so to get a natural BFP at 40 was a shock. The subsequent miscarriage floored us both. 

Here's to 3 months of trying to relax!

Toad


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Toad - I m also preparing for our last cycle in June. We have a DS from cycle 3 years ago. Since than we have  had a frozen, fresh and then another frozen after that. Last one failed in a miscarriage in February. I ve started taking dhea but I m not 100% sure about it as didn't have levels tested and my consultant does not believe in it. Also taking wheatgrass, ubiquinol, pre conception vit, extra folic acid, omega - think that's roughly it!!! Trying to live as healthily as possible but did go off piste a bit on the alcohol front this weekend as I was away skiing... Need to get back on track now... 
It must have been terrible to have the thrill of a natural pregnancy to have a miscarriage so cruel.. Wishing you every success xx


----------



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Molly,

My consultant recommends DHEA 25mg three times a day. He says there is some evidence to support it, but it's not conclusive yet. His opinion was it wouldn't be detrimental, so why not add it in to boost chance of success. I'm going with the approach of not questioning what he says too much, as I know I'll end up googling myself into worry and indecision! It's so hard to know what's best really, so many opinions out there and seems no two consultants agree! 

Yes, I was doing really well in the health front until we moved house just over a week ago that has resulted in an increase in junk food and beer. Back on it this week.....nearly. 😉

Must be tough for you too going through those cycles, and miscarriage is really tough. It's taken me till now to even slightly get my head around it. Still hurts, but feel like we are strong enough to go ahead with this cycle now. Heads just not been in the right place before now. Trying for a baby for 14 years, to get pregnant and then loose the baby just felt like a real smack in the teeth. 

I guess this process is always going to be cruel though at times. However, we both have DS's, and although that doesn't take the pain away of wanting the family you always planned, it certainly helps me, don't know about you?

Which clinic are you at? I'm at Nurture in Nottingham. Here's to 3 months of healthy living!! 

Toad x


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Toad

I know this tough journey takes over your life! Hopefully previous success and a recent pregnancy stands you in good stead for success next time around 🙏 

I am taking dhea but I don't like the side effects - greasy hair and spots plus I think it made me ovulate later this month which makes me think it's have a detrimental effect, but I'll probably keep going.

We had our DS via the nhs at Shropshire and mid Wales, we then moved to midland fertility after a failed fet for our subsequent fresh and fet due to better success rates for my age group. We ve decided to move back to Shropshire as its nearer plus we have had success there before which makes us feel more positive about the clinic. 

Did you have your DS via nuture? 

Are you doing acupuncture? I ve done acupuncture for my previous cycles and have added reflexology this time around. 

Xx


----------



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Molly, 

Yes hopefully this is our time and we both have success. I think I'm going to do what the consultant says & just not think about  it too much.....ha who am I kidding!? I'll end up over thinking it every day! 

Yes we had our previous success with Nurture, but under the NHS before they moved out of the QMC hospital. They have their own building now.

I've not tried acupuncture, but I've started looking into it. How have you found it? It's all just so expensive. 

Toad. X


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Toad 

Yes fingers crossed this is our time! 

The acupuncture is expensive we go to a fertility specialist in Solihull - its quite a trek for us but I think it helps... I m in a cash plan at work so can reclaim which helps xx


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Toad quick qu did your consultant test your dhea levels before advising you to take? X


----------



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Molly, 

No he didn't check them first. Just said take 25mg three times a day it'll do no harm? 

I'm wondering whether to just bite the bullet and pay for it. Even if it just helps me relax. Feeling my stress levels rise. Have just moved house and I'm setting up my own business, so up to my eyeballs! Lol

Hope you have a lovely Easter. X


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Toad, sounds like you have a lot on. Good luck with your new business and have a lovely Easter with your boy 💙


----------



## Toad76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Molly. Hope you had a good break too. We are chocolate and did housey stuff and a birthday party. Over indulged far too much, now to try and come down off the chocolate high! Lol

Hope you had a relaxing time. X


----------

